# ATTN!!: owners of Bridgestone dueler A/T tires



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

If you own bridgestone dueler A/T's .....GO AND BUY NEW TIRES!!!!! They are without a doubt the worst tires that I have EVER used in snow. My new truck has them on it, and they are prolly 80% tread and they were terrible. I had to feather the gas in 4x4 to keep the truck from spinning. My 99 has cooper snow tires and i can FLOOR it and not spin. And yes, i had 700lbs of ballast and a western v on the front on the 03. Well, to the tire store tommorow to buy some NOKIAN VATIVA tires (the best year round tire for plow guys). These will become summer tires for the 99.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Thats bizzare! I put a set on my truck this summer and have not been sorry for a single minute. Since putting them on, I rarely even use the 4x4 when I plow. They are by far the best plow tires I have ever owned. Its the second set I have owned and the only tire I will ever use on a 4x4. My tire dealer was the first to suggest them to me. Before I put down the money I took his plow truck for trial of them. Ive never seen a tire that bites like this. Im sure it has to do with the unusual tread design. I also have a set on my E350 extended van. We all know what vans are like in the snow! That thing goes places now that most 4x2 trucks wont. Im sorry to hear that you arent having success with them but I still reccommend them to anyone that asks. Let me ask why you have 285's on your truck. Is that the oem size or is that wider than what came on it? Those wider tires are not going to get the traction that the narrower ones get. Other than that, I cant imagine why you would have that kind of result. 
Good luck with the new tires.
Ray


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

I just re read your post. Do you have the regular Dueler A/T's or the Revos?? HUGE difference. I have the Revos. The regular A/T's didnt look like they would have an aggressive enough tread for deep snow and plowing. If you have them I am not surprised that you wouldnt like them. Im sold on the Revos.
Ray


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Another vote here for the Revos.
I have them on my 1995 F-150 daily driver. 
Hands down the best truck tire I have ever bought. 
I have about 10,000 miles on them now and they still look and ride like new. 
Tons of traction. 
Go to www.tirerack.com and search for them. I believe they are the highest rated truck tire there.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I have the dueler AT's on my truck. No snow/ice issues. They do however have poor mud traction.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Bridgestone Dueler a/t (with uni-t)*

Bridgestone Dueler a/t (with uni-t)....This is the tire that matches per their website photo's....ITS NOT THE REVO!!!!! The truck's tires are 245/75/16 stock, but they look so small and the dude that owned the truck before me wanted a bigger tire so he got the 285.75.16...They fit fine....But heres an example. we have about 3" of wet snow on the ground right now, i drove into my field today and on flat ground I had to use 4x4 to get moving. not only that, but I had to rock the truck and FLOOR it untill I spun to mud to get moving. Meanwhile, but buddy in a 4x2 1500 chevy drove right out with bfg all terrains with the same amount of tread i have (about 3/4). so i guess i really don't have a choice. These are getting turned into summer tires on the 99 and the new truck is getting new tires! I would highly recomond nokian vativa's. There made in finland and have sand in the rubber....The BEST year round tire. we just got them put on my sisters envoy, and we like them so much, that i am getting them and my dad is getting them on his JEEP! ( i know, a jeep...YUCK) so, we love those things. If your looking for any new tires, at least look into them. Good luck boys!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have the Revos so far i love them.I do still have to use 4 wheel drive at times when my spreader is empty


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Geez, I just put 64,000 miles on a set of Bridgestone Dueler AT's (not the Revo's) and loved them. Would have put another set on but I didn't want to lay out that much $$ in tires as I may get a different truck in a year or so. Had no problems with them at all, never got stuck, never spun much, don't know. Maybe the size has something to do with it, mine were 265 75R 16's, liked them alot. 

Buck


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have BFG All terrains on my plow truck and no complaints here at all, I had them put on last Fall and they still look like new today. I haven't had any problems with them while plowing at all, since I got these tire I can do most of my plowing in 2wd, which is damn good IMO.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Dealer*

I called the local tire dealer to get prices on some new tires and he asked what i had on right now. I told him and his response was "yes, those are some of the worst AT tires in snow!"


----------



## Exciteable (Nov 20, 2004)

Hmmm...
You said your "new" truck has the Bridgestones on it.
Just out of curiousity, does your new truck have a limited slip rear end ?

See what I'm saying here people ?


----------



## foyboy41 (Dec 4, 2003)

revos for me have been great did my research they are supose to be the best all-around for a E rated tire snow ice tire ware wet you name it not cheap either......


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I never hav ehad any problems with my Bridgestone Dueler AT's. This is my second set that I've owned and they work really well for me in the snow.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*ITs an 03*

Its an 2003 Hd with AFTERMARKET 285/75/16 bridgestone tires. and YES it has a limited slip and my 99 doesnt have one and the 99 pushes TONS better


----------



## Edgewater (Mar 14, 2003)

same here, 

I have one truck with the bridgestones and its like trying to steer a tobbogan.

The BFG all-terrains on my other truck are the best, I'm on my second set


----------



## trinitygrove (Nov 22, 2004)

revos are the best truck tire that i have ever had! Its just too bad that I dont have them on the truck that I plow with. They got serious grip


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

My Revos have 20,000+ miles on them and they have been great. Just as good if not better than the BFG All-Terrains they replaced. Especially since I have friend that works at Firestone and I got them for half price....

D


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

If I may be so bold- the problem is Firstclasslawn, that you don't have the REVO tire- which is the one everyone here seems to recomend. 

Oersonally I love Toyo Open Country and Goodyear workhorse Xtragrip's.

Same deal there- buy a standard Goodyear Workhorse and it's a different tire- terrible snow traction- you need the Xtragrip model which is the #1 snow tire for plow guys in my area.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

My favorite so far has been the Cooper M+S for plowing and the STT at a close second.

I tried the Dueler AT Revo's and really didn't like them. Only got 25,000 miles out of them.

I drive ~185,000 miles a year.. So I burn through a good set of tires in 2-3 months.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

qualitylawncare said:


> I drive ~185,000 miles a year.. So I burn through a good set of tires in 2-3 months.


Thats over 500 miles a day! what in the world are you doing? So you fill up for gas twice a day and get an oil change every week? holy crap. How many miles do you have on your truck now?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Grassbusters said:


> Thats over 500 miles a day! what in the world are you doing? So you fill up for gas twice a day and get an oil change every week? holy crap. How many miles do you have on your truck now?


Yeh and he still has time to post his B.S. on Plowsite.


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Dang...

When I was driving big trucks over the road I was only averaging about 120,000 to 140,000 a year. 
And driving was my job...


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

qualitylawncare said:


> My favorite so far has been the Cooper M+S for plowing and the STT at a close second.
> 
> I tried the Dueler AT Revo's and really didn't like them. Only got 25,000 miles out of them.
> 
> I drive ~185,000 miles a year.. So I burn through a good set of tires in 2-3 months.


C'mon Steve, 185,000 miles per year???? 15,000+ miles per month? That's like 500 miles a day including Sundays, heck it takes at least 6 hours to drive 500 miles straight through, when do you get your work in?

Buck


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Grassbusters said:


> Thats over 500 miles a day! what in the world are you doing? So you fill up for gas twice a day and get an oil change every week? holy crap. How many miles do you have on your truck now?


We have accounts all over New York State.. I drive all of Western NY every day.

I've got a 04' F-350 I put 95,000 miles on so far.. An 05' F-350 with just over 82,500 miles.. A 99' F-250 with just over 125,000 miles..

We rack them on pretty quick with having such a big service area. I also make several trips out of state delivering and hauling, so that adds to the totals as well.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Up North said:


> C'mon Steve, 185,000 miles per year???? 15,000+ miles per month? That's like 500 miles a day including Sundays, heck it takes at least 6 hours to drive 500 miles straight through, when do you get your work in?
> 
> Buck


I work 15-21hrs a day.. Spend at least 10-11 of those hours driving between jobsites. We have winter accounts 2 hours in every direction from my house.. You would be suprised how easy it is to put 500 miles per day on a truck.

I also haul out of state. Took a truck to Indiana last week 1419 miles in a day. Left at 5am Friday and got home 4:15am Saturday. Thats adds on pretty quick too


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Hiwire said:


> I just re read your post. Do you have the regular Dueler A/T's or the Revos?? HUGE difference. I have the Revos. The regular A/T's didnt look like they would have an aggressive enough tread for deep snow and plowing. If you have them I am not surprised that you wouldnt like them. Im sold on the Revos.
> Ray


i have revos and they are great. i never ever get stuck and rarely need 4wd. Hands down the best traction i've experienced


----------

